# How soon after the second egg can you race the hen



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a hen that will lay her second egg tomorrow (Wednesday). Our races are on Sundays. Do you think she will be ready to race four days after laying. 

I have sent them 6 days after and won but 4 days I don't know.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Mark, I have never raced a hen on eggs. Dr. David Marx book talks about flying hens. Answering a question, Can hens be flown carrying eggs? He says they shouldn't. He says its probably not a terrible practice to race a hen to two or three day eggs and that some have success doing it. He adds if it is a longer race it should be several more days. 

From this point of view, four day eggs, I think your good to go. If you decide to ship her let us know how she does. Is she out of an Ace/Hill cross? 

Just trying to learn here. Do you mind sharing your system for YB? Lights, how my hours, did you pull flights?, how old is the hen? 1st round? Just curious.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Flapdoodle said:


> Mark, I have never raced a hen on eggs. Dr. David Marx book talks about flying hens. Answering a question, Can hens be flown carrying eggs? He says they shouldn't. He says its probably not a terrible practice to race a hen to two or three day eggs and that some have success doing it. He adds if it is a longer race it should be several more days.
> 
> From this point of view, four day eggs, I think your good to go. If you decide to ship her let us know how she does. *Is she out of an Ace/Hill cross?*


She flew her first race (120 miles) Sunday and laid her first egg Monday. She went 13.5 miles today. Will go 13.5 miles tomorrow before laying her second egg. Thursday and Friday 35.4 miles and loft Saturday before basketing. If she stays on the drop through all of this she will race Sunday.

Most of my birds are of this cross now. Randy and I have been crossing our birds since the 2008 breeding season. I have cut way back on breeders twice since then and kept only the best and this has been it. *ACE IN THE HOLE 10's *grandfather on the fathers side is 5462. Her grandmother on the mothers side is UPC 620 and great grandparents on the other side of the mothers pedigree are 5453 & 5450.

Are you starting to see a pattern here on how I breed. The best to the best until you find that less than 1% that totally clicks. Then their children and grand children / similar crosses until you find the next 1%'er pair. &&&&


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Flapdoodle said:


> Mark,
> 
> Just trying to learn here. Do you mind sharing your system for YB? Lights, how my hours, did you pull flights?, how old is the hen? 1st round? Just curious.


For my light system you will have to call me or wait for the video to come out next year. If you don't have my number any more I'll PM it to you.

I pulled the 9th and 10th flights and the others are molted in. She is a second round hen (Feb). This is her first eggs. If everything is right she should win while setting these eggs. She'll race to 4 day and 11 day old eggs.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

In the training this morning at 23 miles I put the two hens that laid the day before yesterday in the first group 0f 16 birds. #10 was the third to trap and the other hen 5090 (out of 5462 & 5450) was second to trap in. They will lay their second eggs this afternoon and go 35.4 miles tomorrow and Friday.

It is to bad that 5090 broke a 9th flight and I just pulled it a week ago so she will not make this race.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

#10 laid her second egg about noon today. They were her first eggs and they were both small. I think she will be ready to go this Sunday.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

# 10 will not be going this weekend. She must have picked up something in the crate last weekend. She has left her eggs and was just standing by the feeder (sick). She has been pulled and injected with Baytril. I hope she will pull out of it and rejoin the team.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

That stinks... I hope she pulls out of it. Thanks for your time on the phone the other day... great information!

Good luck this weekend on the ones you do end up shipping.


----------

